# Black Bison



## woodpig (4 Nov 2016)

Pongs a bit doesn't it! :lol:


----------



## NazNomad (4 Nov 2016)

I don't mind it.


----------



## [email protected] (5 Nov 2016)

awful product IMO  far better on the market than this!


----------



## woodpig (6 Nov 2016)

[email protected]":2hapnrsf said:


> awful product IMO  far better on the market than this!



Don't be shy then, let's here about alternatives. :wink: I did notice that Liberon did another paste wax but it was double the price. Any opinions gratefully received.


----------



## Homers double (6 Nov 2016)

I relayed a clients first floor with reclaimed oak floor boards last December and they specified black bison to applied (2 coats) it does niff a bit but wearing a mask helped, by all accounts it wears very well. It's been down nearly a year and they've not to do any maintenance on it 
I'd be interested in alternetives as well as I'm doing the same to another one of their houses very soon..


----------



## [email protected] (6 Nov 2016)

just done a test for this thread  

polished wood
fiddes mellow wax nice deep shine
black bison victorian mahogany fine paste wax very obviously less of shine than fiddes, almost pastey in appearance with little shine
I know mylands wax eg antique ,mahogany will bring up a deep shine on polished wood also

bare oak
fiddes and bison almost the same - slight shine
briwax will shine up bare wood well almost certainly better than these 2

and yes its reminded me of the stench of black bison wax :x 

many other waxes are available


----------



## woodpig (9 Nov 2016)

Probably off to the Record Power show in a couple of weeks, is Mylands Wax any good. Does it smell nice?


----------



## [email protected] (19 Nov 2016)

well I like mylands wax mostly due to some of their products having a stain in it which means when you wax something thats dusty (crevices, coarse grain, mouldings etc) the wax when dry doesnt show the dust. Alot of waxes when they go off the dust shows through again. Myland nice smell yes, also Fiddes.... well actually every wax Ive used apart from black bison smells nice!


----------



## custard (9 Dec 2016)

I've always used Briwax or Mylands, but it ran out today so I opened a new tin of Black Bison which I've never used before. 

It absolutely stinks!

That's going straight in the bin and it's back to Briwax for me.


----------



## woodpig (10 Dec 2016)

I think I'll have to chuck mine as well although the tin may come in handy! Rightly or wrongly I've made a mental note to avoid Liberon stuff now unless its been recommended.


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (16 Dec 2016)

Black Bison wax is a good wax but the smell is awful and gets right into your stomach after a while. I do keep a tin but only use it when there is a scent issue that I am trying to disguise, like smoke damage. Mylands wax is very good but for my money the best paste wax by far is Harrells made by W S Jenkins. They do several colours but I only ever use two. 'Antique' which is a very dark brown, almost black ( lets not get into a discussion about whether the colour black exists! ) and Khaki which is a light yellowy green colour which I use on all light and blond woods. Not forgetting Renaissance Wax which is also excellent.


----------



## pollys13 (16 Dec 2016)

I have a tin of Black Bison I got for something last year, seem to remember is called Black but isn't.

I didn't seem to notice any pong but then I do have a bit of a problem with personal hygiene :ho2 .


----------



## thetyreman (17 Dec 2016)

wow I thought that briwax stinks, this stuff must be something else


----------



## No skills (20 Dec 2016)

Send all your unwanted tins of black bison to me, I love the smell


----------



## woodbrains (22 Dec 2016)

Hello,

I quite like the smell of black bison too! 

Briwax used to have toluene in it, which can permanently soften some finishes, so I avoided that from the start. I'm not sure if toluene is allowed in products now as it is carcinogenic, which was the other reason I avoided. The smell of toluene was much worse than black bison, IMHO. 

Not sure why some are disappointed in the sheen of black bison. If you follow the directions and don't buff it too soon, the sheen is lovely, and doesn't fingermark. I wouldn't use black bison on floors, though, and can't imagine why it would be specified. Floor waxes are different ( harder formulation ) though Liberian do a floor was too.

Mike.


----------



## monkeybiter (22 Dec 2016)

I've 'ordered' some Black Bison for xmas because I've seen some nice applications of it on carvings. I'm not bothered about the smell as I'm anosmic and I'm sure it must fade after a short while, don't you think?


----------



## woodbrains (22 Dec 2016)

monkeybiter":19uaa9e3 said:


> I've 'ordered' some Black Bison for xmas because I've seen some nice applications of it on carvings. I'm not bothered about the smell as I'm anosmic and I'm sure it must fade after a short while, don't you think?



Hello,

Yes, the smell fades if the thing is not enclosed inside a box or something. The smell is just from the solvents, which have to dissipate to let the wax harden to be buffed. Inside a box or cupboard some smell lingers a bit longer, but not nearly as strong as newly applied. I quite like it, I think it is gum turpentine, quite harmless. I made some boxes just this week and the customer loves the smell, too.

Mike.


----------

